# Chino+Harness+Track=video



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

lol, the first pic i got him on the track and he sat down.. so i walked down about 14 feet and called him to me...

second try i had him to a standing stay and then called him to me... 

ill post him with the drag sled soon!


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh man, Chino looks like a pro. I am happy that you are so exited.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i see you got everything built alright. looks good...so doesnt chinos new harness!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> i see you got everything built alright. looks good...*so doesnt chinos new harness*!


half ewe eba twied hukt on fonix??

LOL jk jk jk

doesnt chino's new harness? LOL doesnt it what?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oz he looks great man, and he will come into the weight pull, can't wait to see him with a sled behind him


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

looking good!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> Oz he looks great man, and he will come into the weight pull, can't wait to see him with a sled behind him


RIGHT?! I'm already getting energy from him I think he understands what we're doing... Because every time i put the harness on, it's happy tail time.. He fusses about getting it on, but then BAM.. work mode. He even seems to be more alert when we're practicing...

Thanks!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

just take it slow and make sure and give him lots of praise, you should see Phoenix when I pull out his harness, happy tial butt is an understatement. He loves to wear it and pull, good luck bro, he will be a star I can see it


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

StaffyDaddy said:


> half ewe eba twied hukt on fonix??
> 
> LOL jk jk jk
> 
> doesnt chino's new harness? LOL doesnt it what?


ooookkkkk. i was tired as hell leave me alone. i was trying to say the track looks good and chinos harness looks good as well. give me a break i just woke up and had to get my gp fix before i rushed out the door! lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> ooookkkkk. i was tired as hell leave me alone. i was trying to say the track looks good and chinos harness looks good as well. give me a break i just woke up and had to get my gp fix before i rushed out the door! lol


i know! what, i can't give you a hard time? LOL

but really thank you for the compliments


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

owwwww man, good job chino


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

awwww love himmm


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

He looks great ..... loving him in his harness lol ~!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lookin pretty sweet in that harness!


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

:clap: good job CHINO! looks like you guys will be having lots of fun together. how old is your dog?


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

great vids.....can't wait to see him do a lil pull


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

and thats how it all begins,,,,,,,,,next thing you know your up over your head in making shows!!!!


----------

